# Caramel Apple tips



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm trying to connect Angry with a women from another site whom has a large order for caramel apples and would appreciate any tips for handleing these in quantity.

Also does anyone have a source for waxed paper cups for these....so when you place a (non-nut coated) apple in the paper they won't stick? Or a technique/tips/advice that makes them not stick to paper with-out nuts?

TIA


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Unger paper has glassine 3" paper cups, the nice european one not the regular bakery stuff.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

There ought to be information in this thread:

Caramel Apple


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I heard from Angry, she's too busy right now to post. She thought that someone sold caramel in blocks for this purpose. But she didn't remember which company. If anyone know who, will you post the info.?

Thanks guys.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Wendy,

Try here


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Kimmie. Apparently the person I went out of my way to help didn't bother to come here and didn't appreciate the help they asked for at either site.

Oh well, thanks guys for helping me....I appreciate it.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Oh well, at least YOU can use the information, or anyone else for that matter!


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

I appreciate it as well as that time of the year is coming up!!!


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

I also was able to use the information so thank you very much
Sandy :chef:  :chef:


----------

